# Bronca entre Mark Rutte y Sánchez "si España regala sin problemas 130 Mill€ a la Fundación Gates, no necesita acceder a tantos Fondos Europeos"



## fredesvindo (24 Sep 2022)




----------



## Gonzalor (24 Sep 2022)

Toda la razón del mundo.


----------



## Kbkubito (24 Sep 2022)

fredesvindo dijo:


>



Joder es exactamente lo mismo que estaba pensando cuando lo anunció. Este tio es gilipollas. Anda mendigando dinero en nombre de España,para acto seguido regalarselo a quien sea. En este caso a uno de los tiosas podridos del mundo. Demencial. Ojala europa le corte el grifo y tengan que pagar a los putos maderos con bonos del supermercado socialista ese que quieren montar.


----------



## 121 (24 Sep 2022)

No nos pueden ver y me parece normal


----------



## Kbkubito (24 Sep 2022)

fredesvindo dijo:


>



Calla como la puta que es. Menudo hijo de puta.


----------



## Antiparticula (24 Sep 2022)

¿como se hace para desviar 130 millones de fondos públicos a una organización privada?

Podría ser algo ilegal. Pero tampoco importaría mucho pues luego se otorga indulto.


----------



## Popuespe (24 Sep 2022)

A ver si le sueltan un par de hostias de una vez


----------



## fred (24 Sep 2022)

Pues si se entera que han sido 573 millones los regalados en su gira le da un patatús.








573,5 millones en donaciones: la factura de Sánchez para vender su papel de 'actor global'


Moncloa culmina en Nueva York una apretada agenda internacional que ha permitido al presidente del Gobierno alzarse como líder internacional




www.vozpopuli.com


----------



## koala5 (24 Sep 2022)

El dinero se hace de la nada,solo hace falta pedir creditos que nunca se van a debolver.


----------



## Despotricador (24 Sep 2022)

Los del norte son gilipollas.


----------



## AH1N1 (24 Sep 2022)

fredesvindo dijo:


>



No seas facha. Franco, pantano que ESO ES MENTIRA. Mira:




__





Es falso que Sánchez haya donado 130 millones a la fundación de Bill Gates, como le acusa el PP


La derecha diciendo MENTIRAS jejejeje es el Fondo Mundial de Lucha contra el Sinda, la turberculosis y la malaria de las Naciones Unidas ... la derecha como siempre difundiendo Fakes ...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Cosme Oriol (24 Sep 2022)

fred dijo:


> Pues si se entera que han sido 573 millones los regalados en su gira le da un patatús.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dice 573 para salud alimentación y no se qué más en plan global

Mientras aqui que tenemos las mismas ucis y más gente en las colas del hambre que el año pasado.

Es mala gestión ya sabéis y yo ultraderechista


----------



## Eigentum (24 Sep 2022)

Pero como se puede ser tan hijo de puta de donar 130 millones de dinero público a una organización privada????

Pero como puede un puto gobierno creerse que puede regalar nuestro dinero de esa manera a cualquier organización privada????
De verdad eso es legal? eso es democracia? eso está en la constitución???? Que hace la oposición que no le restrega esto en la cara día y noche?

Que opinan los remeros? que opina la gente en la calle sobre esta burrada? no se puede construir un hospital con ese dinero en cualquier capital de provincia???? dime? no vendría bien un nuevo hospital entre Requena y Cuenca????


----------



## GonX (24 Sep 2022)

Pero Bill gates es uno de los grandes ricachos del mundo, que hace invents con todo tipo de tecnologias para pasar el rato incluso poniendo en riesgo la salud de la humanidad porque le rota al pijo, y este va y le da los impuestos de los españoles que no llegan a fin de mes para que haga otra chorrada mas gorda todavia?¿ En serio no le vamos a auditoriar el tema ni tan solo desde aqui el pais mismo¿?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????

Porque sino se hace algo al respecto esto nos deja a todo el conjunto a un nivel todavia mas bajo que los otros 2 idiotas anteriores eh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* JDR*


----------



## Síntesis (24 Sep 2022)

Relajaos, de verdad os sorprende?

Además los demás partidos políticos se fuman un puro...


----------



## ULTRAPACO (24 Sep 2022)

Popuespe dijo:


> A ver si le sueltan un par de hostias de una vez



yo me apunto


----------



## Antiglobalismo (24 Sep 2022)

Tengo que decir que el racista hijo de puta protestante tiene razón.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (24 Sep 2022)

Por otro lado no había un mecanismo de freno a los fondos que precisamente era por las solicitudes de los holandeses. Porque no la aplica?


----------



## Hielo/Fuego (24 Sep 2022)

GonX dijo:


> Pero Bill gates es uno de los grandes ricachos del mundo, que hace invents con todo tipo de tecnologias para pasar el rato incluso poniendo en riesgo la salud de la humanidad porque le rota al pijo, y este va y le da los impuestos de los españoles que no llegan a fin de mes para que haga otra chorrada mas gorda todavia?¿ En serio no le vamos a auditoriar el tema ni tan solo desde aqui el pais mismo¿?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
> 
> Porque sino se hace algo al respecto esto nos deja a todo el conjunto a un nivel todavia mas bajo que los otros 2 idiotas anteriores eh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* JDR*



Este meme refleja porque estamos como estamos







Y adivina quien se ha convertido en el mayor propietario de tierras agrícolas de Estados Unidos y por qué lo ha hecho...


----------



## GonX (24 Sep 2022)

Hielo/Fuego dijo:


> Este meme refleja porque estamos como estamos
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1203051
> 
> ...



Para que los que el decida pasen hambre supongo!! Cuando le de la gana inventara la escasez de productos agrarios con alguna bacteria que inyectara el mismo a sus campos veganos.


----------



## Hielo/Fuego (24 Sep 2022)

GonX dijo:


> Para que los que el decida pasen hambre supongo!! Cuando le de la gana inventara la escasez de productos agrarios con alguna bacteria que inyectara el mismo a sus campos veganos.



Mujer observadora  pero no lo digas por ahí que te llamarán conspiranoica


----------



## Chortina de Humo (24 Sep 2022)




----------



## vinavil (24 Sep 2022)

Antiparticula dijo:


> ¿como se hace para desviar 130 millones de fondos públicos a una organización privada?
> 
> Podría ser algo ilegal. Pero tampoco importaría mucho pues luego se otorga indulto.














La Fundación Gates premia a Ursula von del Leyen por sus “esfuerzos inspiradores” para lograr los Objetivos de Desarrollo Sostenible


La presidenta de la Comisión Europea recibe el galardón Goalkeepers, junto a la defensora de la salud infantil india Radhika Batra, la periodista afgana Zahra Joya y la activista climática ugandesa Vanessa Nakate




elpais.com


----------



## Tiresias (24 Sep 2022)

Lo vengo diciendo desde hace mucho:

SI EN EUROPA SUPIERAN LO QUE HACEMOS CON SUS DINEROS NOS ECHABAN DE LA UE SIN DUDARLO.


----------



## Beto (24 Sep 2022)

Jaja, pero nosotros tendremos las actualizaciones de wuindous sin virus y ellos no, que se jodan por no pagar el prime


----------



## mxmanu (24 Sep 2022)

Menudos chiringuitos planetarios tienen montados con esas fundaciones de mierda


----------



## Gotthard (24 Sep 2022)

No llegara la cosa a ninguna parte, Rutte gobierna con el equivalente al PSOE, ya le bajarán del burro el lunes. Es loable que sea el pepito grillo sobre el derroche europeo, pero el lunes tiene un mail de Von der Leyen llamandole al orden.


----------



## Gotthard (24 Sep 2022)

Antiglobalismo dijo:


> Por otro lado no había un mecanismo de freno a los fondos que precisamente era por las solicitudes de los holandeses. Porque no la aplica?



Porque es un texto que no tiene ningún uso practico, no tiene rango de directiva europea y es solo un reglamento de la CE y que Merkel concedio para que Rutte quedara bien cuando sus encuestas iban cuesta abajo por el escandalo de las ayudas a guardería.

Creo que lo mas que pueden hacer con ese "mecanismo" es convocar a la Calviño a un despacho del Edificio Barleymont en Bruselas a tomarse unos cafeses con bombones, hablar de los viejos tiempo, echar unas risas para luego decir en una comparecencia ante la prensa que si, que va a haber "rigor presupues.... presu..... ". De hecho con el puto desmadre del Covid con todos los partidos robando a manos llenas a cuenta de licitaciones de material medico hinchadas pidieron bloquear 70.000 kilos pero fue Calviño y tras un paripe de tira y afloja no paso nada y se hizo la transferencia.


----------



## nraheston (24 Sep 2022)

fred dijo:


> Pues si se entera que han sido 573 millones los regalados en su gira le da un patatús.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ya ha comprado sus futuras vacaciones en Le Mirage de Tanger, California y Nueva York.
El problema son los millones de personas que se enorgullecen de haberlo votado, y lo volverán a votar.
Es normal que otros países de la UE nos miren como a Grecia, si yo fuera sueco u holandés pensaría igual, es irresponsable e inmoral.


----------



## 34Pepe (24 Sep 2022)

Pero a ver Antonio......si en lugar de darle a Bill 600 millones para que compre la OMS y todo el mundo le obedezca, con ese dinero compras tú la OMS y mandas lo que te salga de los cojones

Es que no piensas en grande, siempre serás un esclavo de tus amos


----------



## angel2929 (24 Sep 2022)

Antiparticula dijo:


> ¿como se hace para desviar 130 millones de fondos públicos a una organización privada?
> 
> Podría ser algo ilegal. Pero tampoco importaría mucho pues luego se otorga indulto.



Su mujer trabaja recaudando fondos de ONGs

Economía circular 

Sánchez da a Bill , Bill a ONG, las ONG a esposa Sánchez y esposa Sánchez a sanchez


----------



## Le Truhan (24 Sep 2022)

Sabemos si el covinazi lazi ha dicho algo... valiente mierda socialista azul. Es peor que Sánchez.


----------



## Tanchus (24 Sep 2022)

Un hijo de la gran puta que yo me sé está preparando su próximo puesto de trabajo (o su jubilación) a base de gastar el dinero de los demás.


----------



## fredesvindo (24 Sep 2022)




----------



## Gotthard (24 Sep 2022)

AH1N1 dijo:


> No seas facha. Franco, pantano que ESO ES MENTIRA. Mira:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Home - The Global Fund to Fight AIDS, Tuberculosis and Malaria no tiene NADA que ver ni con la ONU ni con nada bajo derecho internacional público, es una fundación de beneficencia privada que se machaca unos 20.000 millones anuales (70.000 acumulados), en su mayoria donaciones de estados, pero por parte privada son 3600 millones (acumulados) y de los cuales 3000 son de nuestro hamijo filantropo, aparte de promover la recaudación de dinero que queda contabilizado a cuenta de otros donantes. Para entendernos, esto es una Cruz Roja de nuevo cuño que lleva desde 2001 trabajando.









Bill & Melinda Gates Foundation


A key partner of the Global Fund for financing, governance and advocacy




www.theglobalfund.org





Sus objetivos para combatir enfermedades desde luego son muy loables, pero gastarnos tanto dinero que hemos pedido prestado para una organización privada en la que España no tiene ni un mal tratado internacional que la obligue a hacerlo, no se Rick. .

Mark Rutte no es gilipollas, es Primer Ministro desde hace la tira y si ha mencionado expresamente esta donación de 130 millones para apretar a Antonio en La Haya supongo que tendrá su lógica, aunque Paises Bajos apoquina mas o menos 100 millones al año a esta fundación, pero en un pais que recauda una bestialidad de impuestos y no sabe que es el deficit eso es calderilla... se gastan mas dinero en algunas gilipolleces que lo flipariais, pero eso es para otro hilo.

Por cierto, llevamos gastados en esta organizacion casi 800 millones desde 2001. Siempre soltando la mayoria de panoja bajo gobiernos del PSOE, el PP corta de cuajo las donaciones, supongo que con los recortes, es de cajon, pero tras salir de la crisis no vuelve a aflojar mandanga. Es notable que cuando pintaba que ZP iba a salir derrotado y con toda la economia cayendo en picado en 2008 le metieron casi 500 millones de golpe y a la vuelta de Antonio en 2019 no tardaron en volver a donar, aunque una cantidad moderada, que ahora han triplicado.


----------



## el ganador (24 Sep 2022)

Que los ponga de su bolsillo si eso


----------



## Soundblaster (24 Sep 2022)

JUZGUESE POR TRAICIÓN AL ESTADO.


----------



## Porquero de Agamenón (24 Sep 2022)

¿Qué hace VOX que no se querella contra Sánchez por malversación de caudales públicos? Sánchez está claramente comprando una puerta giratoria con el dinero de los españoles.


----------



## Porquero de Agamenón (24 Sep 2022)

encima se mea en nuestra cara: Pedro Sánchez en Twitter: "Happy to be part of #GlobalCitizenFestival and the collective aim to defend the planet, defeat poverty and empower women. Global Citizens, we heard you loud and clear. Spain announced 130 million € to the @GlobalFund for the next three years at #UNGA." / Twitter


----------



## josemain (24 Sep 2022)

Kbkubito dijo:


> Joder es exactamente lo mismo que estaba pensando cuando lo anunció. Este tio es gilipollas. Anda mendigando dinero en nombre de España,para acto seguido regalarselo a quien sea. En este caso a uno de los tiosas podridos del mundo. Demencial. Ojala europa le corte el grifo y tengan que pagar a los putos maderos con bonos del supermercado socialista ese que quieren montar.



y el gobierno dice de no bajar impuestos ya sabemos :sanidad educacion etc el disco rayado de siempre y mucha gente dice que no le importa pagar mas impuestos , luego 130 millones para esto mas chiriguitos varios , muchos puestos de funcionarios improductivos y dispilfarros varios aparte


----------



## zirick (24 Sep 2022)

El mayor representante de España es el mayor tirano conocido


----------



## Yomimo (24 Sep 2022)

Kbkubito dijo:


> Joder es exactamente lo mismo que estaba pensando cuando lo anunció. Este tio es gilipollas. Anda mendigando dinero en nombre de España,para acto seguido regalarselo a quien sea. En este caso a uno de los tiosas podridos del mundo. Demencial. Ojala europa le corte el grifo y tengan que pagar a los putos maderos con bonos del supermercado socialista ese que quieren montar.



Es un paleto analfabeto y además un sinvergüenza, el dinero público no es de nadie y él lo utiliza para hacerse la foto con el otro sinvergüenza del Gates.


----------



## jeiper (24 Sep 2022)

Suena a fake. Me extraña que a Rutte, que es tan siervo de NWO como Sánchez, le parezca mal esta donación.

Alguna fuente que no sea Twitter.


----------



## djvan (24 Sep 2022)

Antiparticula dijo:


> ¿como se hace para desviar 130 millones de fondos públicos a una organización privada?
> 
> Podría ser algo ilegal. Pero tampoco importaría mucho pues luego se otorga indulto.




Un 11% aprox de toda la deuda de españa regalada a una entidad privada?? Más los otros 20k del ministerio de la sinverguenza de la Montero?

En un país civilizado lo iban a pasar verdaderamente mal.


----------



## Gonzalor (24 Sep 2022)

mxmanu dijo:


> Menudos chiringuitos planetarios tienen montados con esas fundaciones de mierda



Me temo que tienen COMPRADOS a casi todos los dirigentes europeos, tanto los nacionales como los comunitarios.


----------



## Kbkubito (24 Sep 2022)

josemain dijo:


> y el gobierno dice de no bajar impuestos ya sabemos :sanidad educacion etc el disco rayado de siempre y mucha gente dice que no le importa pagar mas impuestos , luego 130 millones para esto mas chiriguitos varios , muchos puestos de funcionarios improductivos y dispilfarros varios aparte



A este lo que le pasa es que ha perdido la perspectiva,muy probablemente inducido por ese pensamiento que tiene la izmierda que asevera que el dinero público no es de nadie, y después de darle VEINTEMIL MILLONES (20.000.000.000€) de euros a la follaniños adalid de la pedrastia, cientotreina milloncejos (130.000.000€) de euros le han parecido calderilla,una nimiedad sin importancia.
Claro,a los que de verdad cuidan del bienestar de sus ciudadanos no les parece ni medio normal que un país que vive de sacarle las perras a sus vecinos ande repartiendo fondos con esa alegría que da disponer de fondos que no son de nadie.


----------



## Lechuga verde (25 Sep 2022)

politicos criticandose, por mi como sicomen mierda esos dos malnacidos


----------



## Kbkubito (25 Sep 2022)

Yomimo dijo:


> Es un paleto analfabeto y además un sinvergüenza, el dinero público no es de nadie y él lo utiliza para hacerse la foto con el otro sinvergüenza del Gates.



Es un asqueroso. Yo lo conozco de la calle vitruvio. 
Fui a un colegio de curas que esta cerca del Ramiro de Maeztu. Por cierto,un colegio que fue quemado en el '36 por los abuelitos de estos hijos de puta que no tuvieron suficiente y a los que va a haber que volver a cunetear en un momento dado. Bueno,a lo que iba,que me pierdo. Este pazguato caracrater y sus compis del baloncesto, se paseaban el ultimo día de clase antes de las vacaciones de navidad para dejar las paredes del patio pintarrajeadas con lemas de los rojos en la guerra y monadas del estilo junto con el emblema de la demencia.
Ya apuntaba a simio alfa por aquellas. Luego le conocí en persona,mi jefe me obligó a saludarle en un restaurante en el q trabajaba. La verdad es que ni se me pasó por la cabeza que semejante enjuto llegaría a presidente.

Increíble.


----------



## greg_house (25 Sep 2022)

El de aqui es idiota y el de NL es un hijo de puta.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (25 Sep 2022)

Hay que ver la cita si es real


----------



## Tons of Fear (25 Sep 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Hay que ver la cita si es real



Puede ser real pero lo será de cara para hacerse el buen gestor a sus votantes.


----------



## Karlb (25 Sep 2022)

Ahora se da cuenta el payaso.


----------



## reconvertido (25 Sep 2022)

Antiparticula dijo:


> ¿como se hace para desviar 130 millones de fondos públicos a una organización privada?
> 
> Podría ser algo ilegal. Pero tampoco importaría mucho pues luego se otorga indulto.



NO ES un desvío.
ES donación directa y pública del dinero de España.
Publicado en el BOE.

Todo legal.
El Gobienro puede cometer estos desmanes.


----------



## Kbkubito (25 Sep 2022)

fred dijo:


> Pues si se entera que han sido 573 millones los regalados en su gira le da un patatús.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vamos,que el puesto en la internacional sucialista se lo ha comprado.


----------



## aventurero artritico (25 Sep 2022)

pedro sanchez es como robin hood, lo que pasa que no le coge el dinero a los ricos sino a los pringaos de siempre.

Este personaje se está cociendo el puesto que tendrá cuando lo larguen en un año, no tendrá pensión vitalicia asi que quiere seguir trincando sea donde sea, ya viene de caja madrid está acostumbrado a hacer lo que sea.


----------



## Funcional (25 Sep 2022)

Anda, cuando leí la noticia de la donación a la Fundacion Gates pensé que ponía los 130 millones de su bolsillo, a cambio de que le nombraran presidente de la Internacional Socialista! Así que, lo tenemos que pagar nosotros?


----------



## Felson (25 Sep 2022)

Pues Rutte, que no sé si será un hijo de Rutte -imagino que sí, por el apellido y puesto que ocupa-, tiene toda la razón para plantear tal pregunta que nos debería avergonzar a todos, pues este tipo, Sánchez, nos representa, queramos o no, pero para el resto del mundo es así, queramos o no.


----------



## Offtopicalio (25 Sep 2022)

Cuántas licencias de Windows 10 hemos pagado con esa millonada a Gates...


----------



## España1 (25 Sep 2022)

Antonio mampostero de Gates debería pagar los 130 kilos de su bolsillo, así aprendería a no gastar cuan gili pol las


----------



## CocoVin (25 Sep 2022)

Razón no le falta.

Que se lo digan al pueblo canario.


----------



## matias331 (25 Sep 2022)

España1 dijo:


> Antonio mampostero de Gates debería pagar los 130 kilos de su bolsillo, así aprendería a no gastar cuan gili pol las



igual es.... lo que lleva en el bolsillo tambien lo pusimos nosotros,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (25 Sep 2022)

_El dinero público no es de nade. Se puede regalar._


----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (25 Sep 2022)

Donde se compra los trajes el amigo Perro-Antonio? Para quemar el puto sitio...

En esa foto parece que Rutte esta "educando" al botones de algún hotel barcelonés. Perro-Antonio se viene muy arriba con la gente que es mas baja que el, pero siempre parece un puto conejo con los que son mas altos. Acomplejado...


----------



## DonManuel (25 Sep 2022)

JODER, CUANTO MIDE EL HOLANDÉS!?


----------



## auyador (25 Sep 2022)

Moreno y el impuesto a los ultraricos jejejeje


----------



## AEM (25 Sep 2022)

no pasa nada, se indulta y punto. Peor es morirse


----------



## ATARAXIO (25 Sep 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Toda la razón del mundo.



Es lo mismo que con el gas de Argelia. Este tipo es tan criminal, tan hijo de puta, demuestra en cada una de sus actuaciones que trabaja para los enemigos, que no puedo entender como sigue en el gobierno sin que lo echen a patadas. 











Argelia amenaza con romper contratos con España si revende su gas a Marruecos


Argelia eleva el tono de sus amenazas a España en pleno choque diplomático tras el giro del Gobierno de Pedro Sánchez sobre el Sáhara Occidental. El Gobierno argelino avisa de que romperá contratos de suministro de gas firmados con empresas españolas si detecta que parte de ese gas acaba siendo...




www.epe.es













España ya envía gas a Marruecos a través del Estrecho y se arriesga a la respuesta de Argelia


Madrid reabre el conducto Magreb-Europa en sentido inverso coincidiendo con la cumbre de la OTAN y el asalto a la valla de Melilla. Enagás asegura que el gas no viene de Argelia




www.elconfidencial.com


----------



## Visilleras (25 Sep 2022)

¿Otra fuente que no sea la opinión subjetiva de una twitera?
¿Dónde están esas declaraciones de Rutte?


----------



## _Zen_ (25 Sep 2022)

Y luego el problema son el pago de pensiones, como muchos ignorantes vocean


----------



## fredesvindo (25 Sep 2022)




----------



## Euron G. (25 Sep 2022)

Eigentum dijo:


> Que opinan los remeros? que opina la gente en la calle sobre esta burrada?


----------



## gabrielo (25 Sep 2022)

don narciso falconetti regalo no me acuerdo la cifra exacta pero creo que eran 230 millones a la fundación Belinda Gates en el peor momento de la pandemia, eso por una puta foto.


----------



## John Smmith (25 Sep 2022)

Antiparticula dijo:


> ¿como se hace para desviar 130 millones de fondos públicos a una organización privada?
> 
> Podría ser algo ilegal. Pero tampoco importaría mucho pues luego se otorga indulto.



Muy facil. Se coge la pasta y se la da. Total el españordo medio es totalmente retrasado y con un par de consignas se da por satisfecho.

Lo curioso es como ese megalómano de Sanchez está comprando su estatus politico por el mundo con nuestro dinero. Todos los carroñeros como Gates, le rien la gracia pero todos se dan cuenta de que es tonto y cuando deje de tener la chequera lo trataran como lo que es. Es la cena de los idiotas de Veber


----------



## teperico (25 Sep 2022)

130k es calderilla a cambio de favores


----------



## Vana Kala (25 Sep 2022)

A pesar de lo convincente que pudiera resultar el circo mediático, navegan ambos en el mismo barco.


----------



## Gonzalor (25 Sep 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Es lo mismo que con el gas de Argelia. Este tipo es tan criminal, tan hijo de puta, demuestra en cada una de sus actuaciones que trabaja para los enemigos, que no puedo entender como sigue en el gobierno sin que lo echen a patadas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sigue en el poder porque sus votantes son tan criminales, traidores e hijos de puta como él, pero infinitamente más gilipollas.


----------



## Vana Kala (25 Sep 2022)

Jim-Bo Pellegrini dijo:


> Donde se compra los trajes el amigo Perro-Antonio? Para quemar el puto sitio...
> 
> En esa foto parece que Rutte esta "educando" al botones de algún hotel barcelonés. Perro-Antonio se viene muy arriba con la gente que es mas baja que el, pero siempre parece un puto conejo con los que son mas altos. Acomplejado...



Rutte pincha más que él pero son miembros de la misma organización. Muy interesante lo que anotas, porque el lenguaje corporal de Sánchez es el mismo que cuando se reúne con Gates o Schwab, por citar algunos: manos con dedos entrelazados a la altura de la entrepierna. Autodefensa y sumisión.


----------



## Jotagb (25 Sep 2022)

Ya lo tienen calado por todos lados al lameculos de la agenda 2030


----------



## oldesnake (25 Sep 2022)

coño y es que tiene razón, se quejan de los 93 millones del impuesto de patrimonio en andalucía pero donan 130 millones a gates y 100 a la mierda de la ONU, pues claramente no necesitamos dinero, es mas nos sobra porque lo estamos regalando.


----------



## NormanMan (25 Sep 2022)

que le de 200€ pa que se calle el ruter.


----------



## Burbunauta (25 Sep 2022)

Sánchez es un SS: un Simpático Sicópata. Los votontos del PSOE siempre votan a algún SS. Además los pone Soros.


----------



## Rael (25 Sep 2022)

Ese tipo de cosas, nadie las va a llevar a la fiscalía por malversación?


----------



## frankie83 (25 Sep 2022)

Kbkubito dijo:


> Joder es exactamente lo mismo que estaba pensando cuando lo anunció. Este tio es gilipollas. Anda mendigando dinero en nombre de España,para acto seguido regalarselo a quien sea. En este caso a uno de los tiosas podridos del mundo. Demencial. Ojala europa le corte el grifo y tengan que pagar a los putos maderos con bonos del supermercado socialista ese que quieren montar.



No denuncia nadie a esta “donación”? Qué hace regalando dinero español y europeo a un americano que está forrado?


----------



## frankie83 (25 Sep 2022)

Tiresias dijo:


> Lo vengo diciendo desde hace mucho:
> 
> SI EN EUROPA SUPIERAN LO QUE HACEMOS CON SUS DINEROS NOS ECHABAN DE LA UE SIN DUDARLO.



Es que “sus” dineros son dineros que cada país mete en el saco, es decir es “nuestro”.


----------



## Gotthard (25 Sep 2022)

DonManuel dijo:


> JODER, CUANTO MIDE EL HOLANDÉS!?



Lo normal en los holandeses, casi dos metros. Yo mido 1,80 y me siento un puto enano cuando estoy por ahi.


----------



## Gorkako (25 Sep 2022)

Sánchez al norteño: a pagar a pagar!! (Pero con tu dinero)


----------



## Gotthard (25 Sep 2022)

Kbkubito dijo:


> Vamos,que el puesto en la internacional sucialista se lo ha comprado.








Mas cara nos ha salido comprar la puta foto con Biden: quedarnos sin energia cuando al empezar la partida teniamos unas cartas inmejorables siendo cliente preferente de Argelia y con un contrato cojonudo recien firmado, aparte de varios miles de millones de cash tirados a la cloaca ucraniana en ayudas europeas que se han metido Zelensky y sus compinches por la napia.


----------



## Luftwuaje (25 Sep 2022)

El lunes pasado se lo estaba contando a un Holandés y no se lo creía hasta que le expliqué que Antonio está echando currículums por todo el planeta porque se iba a quedar sin trabajo.


----------



## Camaro SS (25 Sep 2022)

Luego el problema son los 95 millones de quitar el atraco del impuesto de patrimonio.


----------



## Llorón (25 Sep 2022)

El tulipanero tiene razón


----------



## il banditto (25 Sep 2022)

A Antonio se la suda, ha salido en la foto con sonrisa de fucker colegueando con Bill Gates, lo que vaya a costar semejante recuerdo le importa 3 cojones. Tiene los medios bien comprados para que no hablen mucho de sus despilfarros y jueces puestos a dedo para que en el peor de los peores casos le manden a casa con un tironcito de orejas y poco más. El holandés todavía no sabe cómo de podridas andan las cosas en el país de la ppzoe


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (25 Sep 2022)

Con razon no quieren ser transparentes. Les llueve el dinero sin dar ni palo.


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (25 Sep 2022)

Síntesis dijo:


> Relajaos, de verdad os sorprende?
> 
> Además los demás partidos políticos se fuman un puro...



Gobierno de coalicion con el pp ya!! 
Son tales para cuales


----------



## thanos2 (25 Sep 2022)

Sánchez está comprando puertas giratorias con el dinero de holandeses y alemanes, eso lo lleva haciendo desde siempre, no veo cuál es la novedad.

Los cacos necesitan una vía de salida planificada siempre para los grandes golpes.


----------



## diogenes de sinope (25 Sep 2022)

Kbkubito dijo:


> Calla como la puta que es. Menudo hijo de puta.



Aparte de ser un malnacido que administra deslealmente, tiene pinta de mariquita con esos pantaloncitos ceñidos.


----------



## diogenes de sinope (25 Sep 2022)

Eigentum dijo:


> Pero como se puede ser tan hijo de puta de donar 130 millones de dinero público a una organización privada????
> 
> Pero como puede un puto gobierno creerse que puede regalar nuestro dinero de esa manera a cualquier organización privada????
> De verdad eso es legal? eso es democracia? eso está en la constitución???? Que hace la oposición que no le restrega esto en la cara día y noche?
> ...



Está asegurando su futuro a nuestra costa. Es bien sabido que "quien regala bien vende, si el que recibe lo entiende".


----------



## Corvo de Xallas (25 Sep 2022)

Por Dios Marc.... todo el mundo sabe que el dinero de los fondos europeos no es de nadie.... aseveró Antonio...


----------



## Guanotopía (25 Sep 2022)

¿Alguien me puede hacer un resumen de quién miente?









Es falso que Sánchez haya donado 130 millones a la fundación de Bill Gates, como le acusa el PP


El coordinador general del PP, Elías Bendodo, difunde un vídeo criticando que Sánchez "le dé 130 millones de euros" a la fundación de Bill Gates "el mismo día que anuncia un impuesto a las grandes fortunas", pero esa donación es en realidad al Fondo Mundial de Lucha contra el Sida, la...




www.eldiario.es


----------



## HIPOCAMPO68 (25 Sep 2022)

Ya sabemos que el Dinero Público no es de Nadie pero la Deuda Pública es de Todos.


----------



## pippinodicapri (25 Sep 2022)

Una de las fortunas más grandes del mundo y saquea dinero de un país en dificultades. No tiene vergüenza ni la conoce el avaro Gates hijo de puta. Esto es robarnos en nuestra cara.
Voy con Ucrania en la guerra, pero con estos hdlgp satánicos se me están quitando las ganas.


----------



## Segismunda (25 Sep 2022)

Que no se hagan los nuevos, saben perfectamente lo que hace España con las perras. Y lo permiten.


----------



## BART2022 (25 Sep 2022)

Exacto


Gonzalor dijo:


> Toda la razón del mundo.


----------



## c0lch0ner0 (25 Sep 2022)

Es lo que comúnmente se conoce como “corrupción”.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (25 Sep 2022)

Obvio

Pero que se relaje que el también es una puta de soros


----------



## trancos123 (25 Sep 2022)

Si esto lo hubiera hecho el PP tendríamos programas especiales en TV durante semanas, pero como la derecha no sabe nada de propaganda es incapaz de sacar partido de este escándalo.


----------



## Plandemista (25 Sep 2022)

frankie83 dijo:


> No denuncia nadie a esta “donación”? Qué hace regalando dinero español y europeo a un americano que está forrado?



¿Por qué te crees que está forrado?


----------



## DarkNight (25 Sep 2022)

fredesvindo dijo:


>




Algo DEBÍA Sanchez a Kill Gates para que le diera tanta pasta. Debe ser que él se lleva uN PORCENTAJE. Si no, no tiene lógica

Que el holandés le haya dicho eso, no me lo creo. No hay grabación ni pruebas ni nada


----------



## ratoncitoperez (25 Sep 2022)

fredesvindo dijo:


>



Más 20 mil millones al M. De Igualdad, echen cuentas


----------



## elCañonero (25 Sep 2022)

Fuente? Un post del Twitter


----------



## quehablerafapaypal (25 Sep 2022)

Antiparticula dijo:


> ¿como se hace para desviar 130 millones de fondos públicos a una organización privada?
> 
> Podría ser algo ilegal. Pero tampoco importaría mucho pues luego se otorga indulto.



es una organización filantrópica que busca el bien de la humanidad, eres facha o que pasa?


----------



## Dr. Nicolás Kokkalis (25 Sep 2022)

jeiper dijo:


> Suena a fake. Me extraña que a Rutte, que es tan siervo de NWO como Sánchez, le parezca mal esta donación.
> 
> Alguna fuente que no sea Twitter.



Eso venía a decir 

Fake


----------



## Sportacus (25 Sep 2022)

Cuando Sánchez llegó a la Moncloa, preguntó a sus asesores, "Y yo, que puedo hacer de presidente" y le respondieron, "puedes hacer lo que te dé la gana", y efectivamente, eso lleva haciendo desde el minuto uno de su mandato.


----------



## Parlakistan (25 Sep 2022)

Bonita obra de teatro, luego se darán un buen apretón de manos de los que ellos saben y se contarán anécdotas entre risas de como encarcelaron a su población o exterminaron viejos con las vacunas Gates.


----------



## Deitano (25 Sep 2022)

fredesvindo dijo:


>



Es cierto.

Pero habría que meterlos en la cárcel (a todo el gobierno) por regalar nuestro dinero mientras las familias no llegan a pagar la energía, el combustible, la hipoteca... Mientras la sanidad se degrada... 

Una revolución a la francesa, necesitamos.


----------



## Demi Grante (25 Sep 2022)

fred dijo:


> Pues si se entera que han sido 573 millones los regalados en su gira le da un patatús.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Parece que tenemos a un viruelo dispuesto a ganarse un futuro en alguna agencia Internacional.

Todo es posible con el dinero de otros, aunque queda feo que el hijo de la grandísima puta que pidió ese dinero fue él.


----------



## CANCERVERO (25 Sep 2022)

Kbkubito dijo:


> Joder es exactamente lo mismo que estaba pensando cuando lo anunció. Este tio es gilipollas. Anda mendigando dinero en nombre de España,para acto seguido regalarselo a quien sea. En este caso a uno de los tiosas podridos del mundo. Demencial. Ojala europa le corte el grifo y tengan que pagar a los putos maderos con bonos del supermercado socialista ese que quieren montar.



Los maderos que citas, todavía tienen posibilidad de extorsionar con el poder y las armas que les concede el monopolio de la violecia que les otorga el gobierno a los tenderos y conseguir comida. Pero el resto de la gente no podemos pudrir entre la mierda.


----------



## CANCERVERO (25 Sep 2022)

Tiresias dijo:


> Lo vengo diciendo desde hace mucho:
> 
> SI EN EUROPA SUPIERAN LO QUE HACEMOS CON SUS DINEROS NOS ECHABAN DE LA UE SIN DUDARLO.



No estés muy seguro que no lo sepan. Son los colaboradores necesarios de los desfalcos y ellos se llevan su mordida.


----------



## CANCERVERO (25 Sep 2022)

Soundblaster dijo:


> JUZGUESE POR TRAICIÓN AL ESTADO.



Se le aplique la ordalia del fuego. Si es inocente, no arderá.


----------



## Soundblaster (25 Sep 2022)

CANCERVERO dijo:


> Se le aplique la ordalia del fuego. Si es inocente, no arderá.



ardera por el serrin que tiene en la cabeza, aunque fuera inocente de cualquier acusación.


----------



## CANCERVERO (25 Sep 2022)

trancos123 dijo:


> Si esto lo hubiera hecho el PP tendríamos programas especiales en TV durante semanas, pero como la derecha no sabe nada de propaganda es incapaz de sacar partido de este escándalo.



Perro no come perro.


----------



## joaquin5692 (26 Sep 2022)

Rutte tiene toda la razon del mundo, pero a la hora de la verdad la puta charo corrupta de la Von der Lela seguira embelesada con su Pedrito y le dara todo lo que quiera y mas.

y tras lo de Italia, con mas motivo por su parte para presentar a España como una antítesis a la “ultraderechista” Italia.

Esto cada vez pinta a acabar peor, entre el pozo sin fondo que es España y la inoperancia consciente de Bruselas, van a dejar al puto continente entero condenado a muerte.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (26 Sep 2022)

fred dijo:


> Pues si se entera que han sido 573 millones los regalados en su gira le da un patatús.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Se están pagando SU futuro con el dinero de todos los españoles. Lo que deberia ser un escándalo, pasa desapercibido en un país envenenado por el socialismo. Buscando una analogía en mi foto de perfil, Grima sería Perro y Theoden, España.


----------

